# making a cheap heat bulb guard



## thaihorse (May 26, 2011)

hey, i found what i thought was an ingenious way of making a heat lamp guard, has anyone done this before, and does it sound sensible?

i got hold of a bucket and mop set - the kind with the half lid over the bucket where you drain your mop. i cut out the drain from the lid, and used wire to secure it to the top of my flexarium and bulb, and the bulb is inside it.

my main concern is it melting, or my chameleon cutting itself on it so i have yet to sand down the rough edges with a nail file and then sterilise it.

does this sound like a good idea, or should i buck up and spend £25 o) on a proper lamp guard?

danke
liz


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

if its plastic it will melt


----------



## joff64 (Jul 18, 2011)

I just use chicken wire. cut it in the shape of a cross,making sure that the bit that will become the base is big enough, then fold the sides up to make a box. secure with wire down the joins, done. hope that makes sense.:2thumb:


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Look on the Blue Lizard website, you can get a really nice one delivered for about £10.00. It hardly seems worth the hasstle.

Kindest regards

catch and release


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Dont use the plastic - as it heats in can release vapours which may or may not be toxic to your chameleon 
:gasp:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

You can get a proper one for a lot less. Speak to reptiles Ink (dave) on here for a price. 

Steer clear of plastic!


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

There are so many different plastics with harmful toxins in, and as they are heated, they can be released and kill your pet, compromising the safety of your animal to save money, is not a good thing. You can get cheaper bulb guards less that £25 from classifieds on here, amazon or eBay etc... 

Gemma


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Blue lizard mate, 8 quid, better safe that melted


----------



## thaihorse (May 26, 2011)

yeah, i found that one, but then when i got my flex i discovered that with the bulb, rather large clamp thing and with the guard, there is no room at the top, so my lamps are hung above my flex so i only needed to spend £1.50 on a couple of sticky wall hooks


----------

